# 'Killing Fields' journalist Dith Pran dies



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2008)

Article Link

NEW YORK - Dith Pran, the Cambodian-born journalist whose harrowing tale of enslavement and eventual escape from that country's murderous Khmer Rouge revolutionaries in 1979 became the subject of the award-winning film "The Killing Fields," died Sunday, colleague Sydney Schanberg said. 

Dith, 65, died at a New Jersey hospital Sunday morning of pancreatic cancer, according to Schanberg, his former colleague at The New York Times. He had been diagnosed almost three months ago. 

More on link.


----------

